# that's my girl :)



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQrG4cj9oqk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

& let me add - BACK 2 VVORK


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not sure if you guys over the pond will understand a lakelander's commentary ha ha!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The Brits ? my comment was simple - after the bird left - Ruby went back to hunting - on this side of the pond - no BANG means no BIRD - send Ruby over 4 PIKE - he can make her a smooth HAIR - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we were beating today Ron, so not carrying a gun, but flight of that bird went right along the line of guns down by larch trees, I can only assume that guns must've thought it was low flying, but yes, job done and straight back to work


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - did not answer ? about date night 4 RUBY & PIKE - LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nothing could come of it Ron ha ha! Ruby's got no "baby bits" anymore


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> not sure if you guys over the pond will understand a lakelander's commentary ha ha!


We just look at the pictures.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

another quick vid from today, I thought there was no bird when I looked in there, when it flew out I nearly had a heart attack ha ha!

http://www.youtube.com/user/harrigab1


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Gotta trust her nose!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good Girl, Ruby! The nose knows!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - 3yrs ago in Ks - PIKE & 4 other hunters in a 200ac cut milo field - got a few roosters - Rabbit & Reed blocking - end of field -20+ birds get up = mahem - unload sit down a rest before moving 2 next field - PIKE points Rabbit ( my friend & neighbor ) Rabbit stands up - a rooster flys out between his legs - he had 2b sitting on him !!!!!!! - the debate at lunch ? if guns were loaded - would we shoot - YES LOL - ONLY in the field can U have this much fun with family friends & pups - till you run your V in the field - this sh-t does not happen - LOL !!!!!!!


----------

